# developing film with coffee



## compur (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is a tutorial.

But, if you use Bergger film, be sure the coffee is French Roast.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 27, 2008)

haha starbuck photolabs!  Coffee is just all around miracle drink and developer.Now if it could only be used as car fuel. Race cars would used double shot espresso without the cream.

You phots just smell so good! Is that Costa Rican roast?  Yeah I can see a new level in classrom critques!


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jul 30, 2008)

Since you use instant coffee, I would presume that teh active ingrediant is one of the chemicals not found in brewed coffee, such as chloroform- I do not drink instant coffee because of the chemical content. Bry It would be fun to try. Judge Sharpe


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

cream and sugar tend to wash out the highlights ...


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, you can use regular coffee. 

One of the many things contained in coffee is phenols, and one of a few in coffee usable for development is caffeic acid which is similar to catechol. Those into pyro should recognize that.

Most organic compounds that are benzenes will work as developers, human urine contains the benzene ring pyrocatechin, heck horse urine will work too. I think we discussed that before on here  

Cheaper than coffee.... or drink your coffee then collect your....


----------



## Mooseontheloose (Aug 3, 2008)

Thats crazy! I can't wait to try this.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 3, 2008)

They put instant coffee in Polaroid film.

No, there are a couple of articles on this over at Creative Image Maker magazine.  http://creativeimagemaker.co.uk


----------

